# Weekly competition 2011-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R'
*2. *U2 F' R U' R2 F2 R' F2 R'
*3. *R U R' F2 U2 F' R U' F' U'
*4. *U' R' U F' R F2 U' R U2
*5. *F2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 F U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' L R' B' D B' D' F' L' R F R2 F U' L D' L' U2
*2. *R' U' F2 R' B F L U' L2 F' R2 F L B F2 L D2
*3. *F U F2 U' R D' B2 L' U B' L B' R F2 D B' R U2
*4. *D2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 F L B' R B' L R2 F D F2 L
*5. *D B D' F U' L' B2 U2 L F R2 B D' B F U' R U

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' D F' U' L2 Rw B R B' F U2 R' Uw' Rw' U' B F Uw U' Rw' D U2 Rw B2 F' Rw2 Uw2 R B' U Fw' F2 U2 B2 U B F' L2 Uw' Fw
*2. *Rw' F' L D R Uw F' R' U R' B2 F2 Uw' Rw U' R U L F' L2 Uw' L' D L2 U' B' D' U' F2 L Rw' B2 Rw2 Fw F R2 D' U' Fw Uw'
*3. *B2 R' B' Fw F' D' Fw' F Uw U R' D F2 D Rw2 F D2 L2 D' Uw2 F2 R2 F' D' Rw' D Rw' R2 D' L Rw B F' D' F' Rw2 R2 Fw' R2 Fw'
*4. *B Uw Fw' Uw L2 R B2 Fw2 D2 U2 R' D' Uw Fw D Uw B Fw' Rw2 Uw' B Uw B2 L2 D' B Fw2 L2 Uw2 F2 Uw' B2 U2 L R' D' U L' Uw Rw2
*5. *F L' R2 D' Rw Uw' Rw F2 L Rw' U' B2 U Fw U2 B' R2 B2 Fw' L2 Uw Rw' R' B2 F' D2 Fw' D' L' R' B2 Rw Fw2 F L Rw2 D Rw' U' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Lw' Rw Dw2 Fw' Dw2 F' Rw2 F D' Bw2 R2 D F2 Uw' U' Bw Dw' Rw Bw D' R Uw2 Bw' F' L' R2 B' Fw2 F Rw B2 Bw2 L2 U2 F2 Dw2 Fw' L' Lw2 Rw2 R' F Rw2 Fw D2 B' L2 D' Uw' R' Uw' U2 Bw2 Dw Bw2 F' U F' Rw
*2. *L' Fw' Rw2 R2 Bw' R D2 Lw' D B Rw' D' L' R' D2 Rw Bw' D' R' D2 Dw Uw' L Uw2 L' Rw' R D Bw2 R2 Uw U B' Bw' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' L' Lw' Dw' Rw' D Dw2 Uw2 F L Rw2 D Fw' Lw2 Bw Fw2 F' Lw2 F L2 B U L2 U'
*3. *Uw U2 L' F Lw2 Uw' Fw2 F Dw2 Fw' Lw Fw2 L' R Dw Fw Lw2 B F Uw L D Uw2 U' L2 R' Dw' Bw2 D2 Lw2 D Dw2 Uw2 B' L' R' B2 Fw Uw' L2 F2 R2 D' Uw B Fw2 D Lw' D' Dw Fw' R' U' B D' Uw2 Bw2 F2 U Fw'
*4. *L R2 B' Uw L Fw Lw2 R2 Bw L2 D' Uw U' Bw' D2 Dw R' Dw' Uw2 U2 L' B Fw Lw' Bw' Fw' Dw2 Lw' R D U2 Fw' D' F Lw2 F2 Uw2 Rw D' U2 R' B Lw' Bw2 R2 D Dw2 Bw R2 F2 Dw2 U Lw2 Rw2 R' B' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw2
*5. *B' F L2 D Dw Lw Rw2 R2 B' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 L' Rw' Dw U Lw' Rw2 R B2 Fw' R2 U2 F' Dw' Rw Fw' L Rw2 R2 Bw Rw' Bw D Lw Fw' R' D Dw Fw' F' L' F' R2 B Dw U2 L D' U B' Fw Lw2 Rw2 B' L' Fw2 F2 Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' F 2L 3U' R2 2U' 2L2 2D 3F 2F' D' 2D2 B 3U2 3F 2L' B2 2B' F' R' F D' U' 3F' 3R R' 2F2 2U2 3R2 R2 B 3F2 2L' 3F 2D B' 2L 2F2 2R' B' 3U2 2F 2L2 3R' R' B' 2B' 3F 2F D 2D' 2L 2U2 2L 3R 2B2 2F2 2D 2R' 2F2 2U2 2F L2 2D2 U' 2R' 2B' L2 2R 3F L' B2 U' 2R R D 3U 2B' 3F' R2
*2. *3F 3R2 2F2 F 2U' 2B 2F2 F' 3U 2B2 R D L2 B' 2B R2 B' 2B' D2 2D B2 2L 2F' F' 2U 2R2 2D2 U' B' 2F' 2R' F2 2U' R 2B2 2F 2U L2 2D' 2U 2F2 3R' 2R' U' 3R2 R 2D' 2B' 2D 2F 2L2 3R' B F2 U' 2R 2B 2F2 2U' F D B' 3F F' L 3F L 2R2 R 2D2 2L' 3R2 2U 2R' B' 2B2 U2 2B2 3F' 3R2
*3. *2U2 3F2 F' 3U2 U' 3F F2 L' R' 3U 2L 2D2 2B 2F2 R2 U' 2L 2F 2D' 2B F' 2D B' 3F 3R' 2R D2 2R2 R' 2B2 2F 2D' U B' 3U' U 2R 2D2 3U' 2U2 2B 2U 2R' 3U' L' 2F' L' 2B' 3F2 2D2 2F' F2 2R' D 3U2 B 3F2 L 2U' 3F' 2L F' 3R 3F2 2F2 F2 D 2U2 2R' 2B2 2D2 B' D 2D' U 3R2 D 2U 2L2 3R'
*4. *F2 2L2 2B' 3R' D' 2B2 L2 3F' 3R' 2U2 2B2 3F' 2L2 2U B 2B' 2U' 3F2 D B L' B2 F2 L2 R2 2B2 R 2D' L2 2B 2F2 F D' 2D 3U' 2R U2 3R U L' 2L2 2U L2 R B2 2B 3F' 2F2 L 3R2 D2 2D 2U2 2F' 3R 3U2 2U U2 2L D' 2D2 U2 F2 U 2F2 2L' F R' 2D 2L2 3U' B' 2B' F' D 2F2 D' 2U U2 R2
*5. *3R U' 2F 2U' 2R' D' 2L' 3U' 3R D2 L 3R 3F' 3R' 2B 3U2 2L' R 2D2 2F' 3U2 2F2 3U2 U' 3R R2 3U2 2U 2L' 2U R2 B2 3F2 2F F' U2 L' 2L D2 3U' L2 2R 2U2 3F 2F F' 2U' 3R 3F R2 D 2D' 3U 2U U2 L 3R2 D' 3U2 B2 F2 2U L 2F F' D' R' 2B F' 2L' 2R 3F2 R' 2D B' 2F F 3U2 2B F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D' 2U' R 3U' B2 2F' 2D 2U 2L' 3F D2 3U' U' 2B F2 U' 3L' 3B 3F2 D F2 3U2 U2 3F2 2L' 3L 3U L 3R' F' 2D' B 3F' R2 2B L' 2D 3F' F 3R F2 2U U R' 3B' 3F 2D 3U 2L' U 2R' R2 B' 3D' 2U2 2R2 2B 3R2 R 2B2 2U' L' 2D' 2B 3B2 2F' F2 D2 2B 2D2 3D' 2U R 3B D' 2D2 U' 2L 3R R2 3B2 L 3R F' 2D2 3B 3F F2 L' 3R2 3F' F2 3D' 3U' 2B 3D' 3R' 2B D' U'
*2. *2F2 F' 3U' 2F2 2L' 2R' 3D' 3R R 3F F2 D' 2D' 2U2 U 3L 3B' 3R 3U2 B D' 2D' B 3F' 2D L' 2L' D2 B2 2L' 2R2 3B2 L' 2R' B 2U' F2 2D R2 3D2 B2 2R' 2B 2R 3D 2B 2L' D 2F' 3U' 3L2 3B U 2L2 2U2 3R 2B2 D L' R2 U2 3R2 3F 3L2 R2 2D' 3D B' 3U 2B' 2L 2R2 R 2F' 2R 2B 3B' 2L 2U' L 2R' D' U' R2 2D 2L2 2D' 3D2 L 2R R 2B 3F' 2U' 3R2 U2 B2 3F 3D' B2
*3. *3F 2D 3L 2U 2R' 2B' R2 D2 B' 2R' 3U2 3F 2F2 2D2 2F L2 2R2 2D R2 B 3F2 2F' 2D2 2B' 2L2 3D 3U 3B' 2R B' F 3L2 2R2 B L 3L2 2R2 D2 2D U B' 3F 3L2 2R' 2B' 3F F' 3D F' 3L U' 2B2 2F' 2L D2 3F' 3L2 D2 3L2 3F2 2D2 R' 3U 3F2 3L 3U' B2 3R' 3U' U' 2R B2 2B 3L' 2B L2 2B' 3R2 3U2 3R' 3U 3L 3F L' 2L F2 L' 3L2 3R2 D L2 2F2 2D2 2L2 2D2 3D L 3R 3U' 2R2
*4. *2U' F2 2R2 3D U2 3B' 3F2 2F2 2R' 2U 2F F 3R2 2B2 2L 2D U' 2L2 B2 2F' D' 3B D' 2U L2 3R 3F 2F2 2D2 2U 2B' 2L2 3L' 3U' 3R2 B 2D' 2U' 3B2 3F2 F D' 3R R2 B' 3B' 3U2 B2 3F2 D2 B' 2F' R' 2D' 3D 3U2 R 3F2 3U' 2B 3L2 3R' 2R2 3U2 2B' U' L 2F' 2L 3R2 R 3F' 2F 3D' L2 2F 2D' 2U 2B' 2U 2L' 3B 3U2 2R2 3F2 2D2 2L F2 3L' 3F' 3U U' 2R' 3D' 3F' R2 3D' 2F 3R2 D2
*5. *3U' 2F' F 2D2 U2 2B2 3B F 3R R 3U 3L 3R2 U' 3L2 2B' 2F 2L' 3F' 3U 3B' 2L' 3D B U' 3F' 3U 3R2 2F' 3U' 2L 3U2 3F2 D2 2F D' 3U2 F' 2D F2 L' D 3R' 2B2 3F 3D' 3F' 2F F 2L2 3R B2 2B 3B 2U2 2L' 3L' 2D2 3D B 2R2 R2 3D2 2L2 2B' 2F2 3R' 2R' D' 3L2 3D2 2F' D' 2B 2L2 3R' 3F' D' 2D 3D 3U U2 3R2 2R2 R' D' R 3B D' 2F' 2R D 2D 3U B 2L' 3R2 2R 2F' 3R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R F' U2 F U' R2 U'
*2. *R' F2 R' U2 F' U F' U R2 U2
*3. *R U F2 R2 U2 F' R U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B' R F' U' L2 F2 U F2 D' U2 L' F2 U2 L' U R2 U'
*2. *D2 U L' D' F D' R2 F R' F2 R B' L' U' F' D L2 U'
*3. *D2 F L2 B' F2 L2 R2 D' R F2 U B2 U' B' F2 D' U2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw B' Fw' Rw' D' L' Uw' L' R2 B' Fw' R2 Fw R' D2 U L' Rw Uw' Fw2 D2 L' Rw D' Fw2 Rw' R Uw Fw' F' D' Rw2 D' Rw2 B2 F' Rw2 U2 R2 Uw2
*2. *Rw R' Uw2 Fw' F2 D' Uw U' L Uw U2 Rw' D2 L Uw2 F Rw2 D B' L Fw' L U2 Fw' L' Rw' F' Uw L R2 D U F' D2 U' B' F2 R2 U' B2
*3. *U L' Rw2 R2 U' Fw L' R2 Uw2 U B' F2 R' Uw2 U2 Fw' D Uw U' B2 R2 Uw U' L B2 D2 R2 Uw Rw Uw2 U Fw' F D Fw F Rw B' Fw D2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 B Bw2 F' Lw' Rw R2 Fw2 Dw' B L B2 Lw' U' B2 Rw' D Uw U2 B U Lw' R2 Dw Rw Fw F' Dw' Lw Fw D Lw Fw Lw R U2 B' Dw2 F' L' Fw2 L' Lw2 Dw R' Uw2 Lw2 B Rw2 R2 D' L' Lw2 Uw L2 D' U2 Fw' L R2
*2. *F Dw2 R' Fw' Lw U Lw2 Bw2 Rw D2 Rw' Bw2 D2 Uw2 L2 Bw Uw U B' Lw2 B' L' Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Rw2 R' F2 D Uw R2 Dw Uw U' R D U' B Bw L2 D Uw2 F U R2 U2 Lw Fw2 Rw2 R' Dw Uw2 U2 R' Fw L' Lw' Rw2 D' Uw
*3. *Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 B' Bw2 R Uw Bw2 D U2 R' B2 F' Lw B' Dw Uw2 Bw Dw U' B2 L Lw2 Rw' B' F' Dw2 Uw' Lw' Rw' R Fw' Uw B2 Bw' D R Dw2 Fw' D2 U F' L2 Uw B D' Rw Dw Rw' U Lw2 R D Fw' Dw2 U2 Lw2 B2 L2 B

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2D' 2R U' 2F 2D' 3F' 2F2 3R2 2F' 3U2 2L 2D' 2B 3F' 3U 3F 2D' 2U' 2R' 3F' R 2B2 2U B' F 3U 2R U 2L R D' 3U2 2B 3F2 L2 2L B U R' 2B 2D2 3F2 2U' 3F2 2R 3F L2 2L2 R2 F' 3R B' 2R 3U' 2B2 3F 2F' L2 D' L2 2D' 3U 3R2 B 2B2 3F F' D' 2D' 2U 3R' R D 2U' L2 2D' 2U' F 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U' 2F 3U2 2B2 D 2D2 2R' 2U 2L' 3F' 3L2 3U L' 2L 3L' 2U 3L' 2B2 3D F2 3U' 2L2 2D2 2R' 2D2 L 2R' D' 3F' 3R D2 3U' U2 F' 3R 2D 3D' R' 2B R2 2F' R2 2F' D' 2L2 3D 3R D 3U' U2 B2 3B2 2L' 2F' 2D R D 2D B2 D' 3U2 2U 2B' F' D' 3B2 2D U' 2B2 3F 3D 3B' 3D 3U B L' 2F' 3R2 3B' 3U 2U 3F2 2D2 3U' B 3L' 3R2 2R2 2U2 B' 3B' R' 2D2 3U' B' L' 3B2 2D2 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 D2 L' R' U2 F L R D' B F2 L U2 R2 U2 L2 R'
*2. *D R' D R2 D' R2 U R D F' L' U B R' B' D' B2 R
*3. *L B U' B' D L D' B2 F' D2 R' F2 U2 L F L2
*4. *L2 D' F' L D B' R2 F' L D' F' R' F' L R' D' R2 U'
*5. *B' U2 L' D2 U2 L2 U' F' L2 B2 F' R' D' F' R' B2 R' U
*6. *R2 B' L' F L' R B2 L' D' B' F' U R F U2 R U' R2
*7. *L' R' B2 F' D L R D R' D2 F' R B2 D2 F' D F R2
*8. *D U L D L2 U2 L B2 F2 U R2 F L2 B' L' U R2 U2
*9. *B R' F2 R D L D U' B2 U' L R2 B R B' U B2 R'
*10. *L' B U' L2 D2 L2 R D F L F' U' B L' R' D' R2
*11. *B2 L' F D F R D F2 D F2 R2 F2 U' L D2 U R2 U2
*12. *F' D' L R2 B2 D' U L F R U2 F2 L D2 B' F'
*13. *U2 B L2 U' F L U2 L' U F2 D R' U2 F D2 U F'
*14. *L U2 F' D' L D' R' B L U L2 R U2 L2 B2 F' R F2
*15. *F' L2 D F D U' F L' D2 L B' L2 D2 L2 B2 F' L' U2
*16. *U2 B' L' D2 R' U' B' L' F L2 D B' D2 U' L' B' D R'
*17. *U' B R' U' B2 D R U2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' F R2 B2 D R
*18. *B F2 L R2 U F L R2 U R B2 D2 R2 D L' D' L2 F'
*19. *L2 U' F U R' U' B2 R' D2 L R F L' F2 U' L' D
*20. *F2 R' F2 U B' R U' R' B2 F2 U' R' U' F D' U' R F2
*21. *F L2 R' U2 L' D' U F R2 F2 L U' L2 U' B2 D R
*22. *R B' L D2 U' R2 U B' R2 B2 F2 L U' R' B2 L' D2 U
*23. *R B2 L2 F D' F D2 R D2 R D' R2 F' L' U L2 F2 U'
*24. *R U B L' D2 B' L2 B D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L' U R U2
*25. *U' B2 F2 D R F2 D' L' B2 D' R' F' U' B2 L' B L

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D L2 D2 B' L2 B2 D' R U L' R2 B' R2 B' R2 U R F'
*2. *D' U L2 U' F' L2 F D B' D2 B' D' F' R U L D2 F
*3. *R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L U B' R' D' B2 F' U2 R' D2 U R2
*4. *D L B' D' F D' U2 B D R' B' F D2 R U2 R F U'
*5. *F' D U2 R2 D2 R2 F L B2 U2 B' U' R D' R' F L' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' D2 R U R' B D2 R B F2 L U' F' U' R D R
*2. *R2 U' L B2 L R2 D U2 L' U' B D' B2 F' U' F' D' U2
*3. *R U L D' R' D' F D' L' D2 U2 L2 U' L F U L U'
*4. *D F L D B2 R U' L B2 R D R' B' L D L B'
*5. *R' B F' D2 U2 L' D2 L' D F2 R2 D2 U F U2 R B' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R F2 U2 L U2 B' D U' L' D' L2 F' L2 R D2 L2 B' D
*2. *F2 L2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B' U' L R2 U F' U B' F'
*3. *F R2 B' R U L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B L' F2 D2 F2 D U2
*4. *U F L' R U R U' R D' U B2 R' U2 B' D2 F' D F
*5. *D' L' D' B L2 B F L F U2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 B U' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 L' U' L' R2 B2 F L' B' L R U2 B L2 R' F' D' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U R F2 R U' R' U
*3. *D2 B U2 B' F' D2 L F' U2 B2 D2 F' R2 D' F' R2 F U'
*4. *F' D B R' B' Uw U L' D' Fw2 F Uw2 Rw2 B Fw2 D2 Uw' U' L2 D Uw' B' Rw2 R' F2 D' Uw' B2 Fw2 R2 F2 L2 F' L' F R' D2 Fw' R' B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U F' R F2 R2 U' F'
*3. *R' B2 R U2 L D2 B R2 U B U B D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R'
*4. *B' Fw' F D' F' R' D Fw' D Uw2 L' D2 Uw' U2 Rw' R' Uw Rw2 D2 R2 Uw2 B2 F' D Fw' Uw' F' D Uw B2 F' U F' U B2 F2 Uw Fw2 F2 L
*5. *Dw2 U' Rw R2 Fw2 D Fw D Fw2 R2 B' Bw' Fw2 Dw' L' Lw' Dw B Bw2 F2 Lw R Dw' Uw U Lw' B2 Uw2 L' D B' Fw2 Lw Dw Fw' D B' Fw F' L2 R2 Fw2 Dw R B Bw F' Lw' Fw Lw R2 Bw' D Dw2 L Fw2 Rw2 U F' Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=-4,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=6,d=-2 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=3 / ddUU u=4,d=-2 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=1 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=2 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' U' L' U B' U' R B' b' u'
*2. *R' L B' U' R U R B r b u
*3. *R L' U' R U' R B r b u
*4. *B' L U' B L R' B l' r b' u
*5. *L U L' U' B L U l r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,6) (0,3) (0,2) (3,0) (0,1) (3,3) (6,0) (-4,3) (6,0) (-4,1) (0,5) (0,1) (4,4) (-4,2) (4,0) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,0)
*2. *(4,3) (6,5) (3,0) (-3,3) (6,1) (0,2) (-2,0) (5,0) (5,0) (1,4) (-1,4) (-2,4) (6,0) (0,3) (2,4) (6,0)
*3. *(-5,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (0,3) (4,0) (6,0) (0,5) (3,0) (0,1) (3,2) (6,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (3,5) (0,4) (0,4) (0,0)
*4. *(6,6) (0,3) (0,3) (0,1) (6,0) (6,4) (0,2) (-4,4) (6,0) (-3,4) (6,2) (6,0) (1,4) (0,4) (1,2) (2,0) (0,4) (0,0)
*5. *(0,5) (-2,-5) (3,3) (0,3) (-4,5) (-3,0) (0,4) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-1,4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (0,1)

*Skewb*
*1. *F L B F L R' F' R' L' B L' F' B' R' F B F B F L R' L F L B'
*2. *L' R' L F' B' F' L R F' B F' L' R F' L' B R L' F' R' F' R' L' F B
*3. *L' F' B' F' L F' L F L R' F' R B L' B F R B' F' R L F L B' R'
*4. *R' B' R' L B' R F' B' L R B R' F L' R' L' R' B' L B L' F' B R' F
*5. *L' B' R' F' R L' B R' B R F L' R B' R' B L B F R B R' B' R F'


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 21, 2011)

*2x2 :* 5.86, 5.10, 7.28, 6.95, 4.41 = *5.97* :tu (Easy scrambles!)
*3x3 :* 19.72, 19.95, 21.85, 20.67, 14.47 = *20.11* >__>
*4x4 :* 2:18.28, 1:57.03, 1:59.21, 1:45.60, 2:18.28 = *2:04.84*  (lol first and last same time)
*2 3 4 Relay :* 
*2BLD :* 
*3BLD :* 
*3x3 One-Handed :* 
*FMC :*


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 21, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.91), (8.93), 7.15, 8.21, 7.40 ~ *Avg:* 7.59
*3x3:* 23.80, (25.66), 22.46, (20.11), 24.28 ~ *Avg:* 23.51
*4x4:* 1:33.88, 1:41.05, 1:36.30, (1:31.22), (1:42.06) ~ *Avg:* 1:37.08
*5x5:* (3:24.65), 3:03.15, 3:03.80, 2:56.19, (2:51.02) ~ *Avg:* 3:01.05
*6x6:* 5:59.44, (4:58.08), 6:47.40, (7:38.16), 6:13.16 ~ *Avg:* 6:20.00
*7x7:* (12:46.44), 10:19.88, 10:39.00, 10:23.18, (9:12.65) ~ *Avg:* 10:27.35
*3OH:* (36.03), 49.86, 48.36, (59.84), 44.83 ~ *Avg:* 47.68
*Clock:* 18.44, 18.66, (20.55), 18.40, (18.19) ~ *Avg:* 18.50
*234:* 2:33.19
*2345:* 5:02.81
*2BLD:* DNF, 31.00, 49.02
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, 3:16.96
*4BLD:* DNF
*5BLD:* DNF
*MBLD:* 2/2 7:38


----------



## tx789 (Oct 21, 2011)

2x2 7.68 7.22 (9.39) 7.33 (4.74)= 7.41
3x3 (30.73) 28.71 27.93 27.20 (24.95)= 27.95
4x4 55.97 56.39 (64.95) (46.68) 49.22=53.86
5x5
6x6
7x7
3x3 oh 
squ1
mega
pyra 11.41 (11.28) 11.95 11.38 (14.42) = 11.58


----------



## r_517 (Oct 21, 2011)

Clock: 6.83 7.63 (5.93) (8.49) 7.66 = 7.37
OH: 35.04 40.25 40.79 (32.08) (41.56) = 38.69
3x3: 17.84 (23.90) 20.90 17.15 (11.65) = 18.63


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 22, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 33 HTM*
Found 33 and 36 HTM solutions, both had very meh insertions...
Both solutions without any B moves though :confused:



Spoiler



F D2 F pseudo 2x2x2 (3)
Switch to inverse with premoves F’ D2 F’
L U’ R F R’ U makes 2x2x3 (9)
L F’ L U L’ U’ L makes pseudo F2L-1 (16)

Swith to normal scramble with premoves L’ U L U’ L’ F L’ U’ R F’ R’ U L’ (13)
F D2 F U2 . makes F2L-1 (17)
*F* L’ F L F D F D’ F leaves 3 corners (26)
L’ U L U’ L’ F L’ U’ R F’ R’ U L’ undo premoves
At . insert R F’ L2 F R’ F’ L2 *F* to cancel 1 move *F-F* (33)
Unless I missed something there is no better insertion possible...

the other one:
F D2 F pseudo 2x2x2 (3)
Switch to inverse with premoves F’ D2 F’
L U’ R F R’ U makes 2x2x3 (9)
L F’ L U L’ U’ *L* makes pseudo F2L-1 (16)
*L’* F’ L F D F’ D’ U2 leaves 5 corners (22)
F’ D2 F’ undo premoves
Corner insertions cancelled only 4 moves in total-> 36 HTM but still without B moves

Meh insertions…


----------



## Norbi (Oct 22, 2011)

2x2: 8.47, 6.56, 7.72, 9.84, 8.56==>8.25
2x2BLD: DNF, 21.97, 44.47==>21.97
3x3: 18.82, 23.65, 22.27, 20.84, 19.16 ==>20.76
3x3OH: 41.63, 45.96, 49.22, 59.40, 53.28==>49.49
3BLD: 1:29.58, 1:47.90, DNF(timer fail) ==>1:29.58
MultiBLD:1:2 8:25.58
Magic:1.65, 1.83, 2.00, 1.97, 1.81==>1.87


----------



## aronpm (Oct 22, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 8.77, 7.78, (14.52), 7.17, (7.07) = 7.91
*3x3x3*: 14.60, (11.69), 14.99, (15.34), 14.04 = 14.54
*4x4x4*: 1:14.76, 1:19.48, DNF(1:14.25), 1:06.26, 1:13.61 = 1:15.95
*5x5x5*: 2:26.87, 2:32.77, (2:36.93), 2:28.78, (2:23.72) = 2:29.47
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 32.18, 31.74, (29.00), 31.74, (34.41) = 31.89
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 14.09, 7.48, DNF(12.72) = 7.48
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 33.16, DNF(28.75), DNF(33.08) = 33.16
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(3:20.33), 4:18.48, DNF(3:12.23) = 4:18.48
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF(7:24.29 [2:56]), DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 14/16 = 12 points in 33:13.77 [19:20]

I'm going to start doing these again


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 22, 2011)

2x2: 2.96, 3.01, 2.31, 3.61, 2.51 = 2.83
3x3: 11.60, 9.60, 9.67, 9.42, 9.94 = 9.74
4x4: 48.36, 47.30, 47.95, 45.47, 49.03 = 47.87
5x5: 1:23.98, 1:35.26, 1:26.14, 1:32.39, 1:19.72 = 1:27.50
6x6: 2:45.76, 2:41.15, 2:40.38, 2:37.65, 2:47.36 = 2:42.43
7x7: 4:52.44, 4:29.32, 4:40.75, 4:20.00, 4:52.38 = 4:40.82
2x2 BLD: DNF(15.74), 6.91, 11.15+ = 6.91
3x3 OH: 19.85, 21.79, 16.89, 22.93, 17.41 = 19.68
2-4 relay: 51.70
2-5 relay: 2:34.93
Clock: 11.79, 9.29, 9.44, 10.84, 9.73 = 10.00
Megaminx: 50.38, 41.75, 56.93, 49.92, 48.43 = 49.58
Pyraminx: 5.85, 7.69, 6.69, 3.98, 3.57 = 5.51
Square-1: 20.02, 16.80, 14.17, DNF(19.24), 18.27 = 18.36


----------



## Kamil Fiedoruk (Oct 22, 2011)

3x3: 30.94 , 30.96 , (27.42) , (37.97) , 31.88 = 31.26 bad average ;[
2x2: (6.93) , 5.68 , 4.50 , 5.26 , (3.84) = 5.15
Pyraminx: 7.65 , 7.32 , (6.35) , (8.75) , 8.08 = 7.68
Master Magic: (2.37) , 2.77 , 2.68 , (2.85) , 2.64 = 2.70


----------



## jla (Oct 22, 2011)

*2x2x2: *4.89, 5.10, DNF (POP), 4.10, 3.32 = *4.70 *

*3x3x3: *15.17, 16.42, 16.67, 18.08, 19.48 = *17.06 * Great

*4x4x4: *1:50.87, 2:10.43, 1:30.44, 2:09.13, 1:34.81 = *1:51.60* PB average 

*3x3x3 One Handed: *38.97, 36.13, 31.79, 54.81, 40.70 = *38.60*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: *DNF = *DNF* (Huge pop on the 4x4 solve... :'( )

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: *8:42.75 = *8:42.75*

*Magic: *2.88, DNF, 2.85, 1.80, 1.75 = *2.51*

*Megaminx: *2:23.36, 2:11.35, 2:35.16, 2:29.61, 2:54.65 = *2:29.37*

*Pyraminx: *9.37+, 13.68, 11.37, 13.47, 24.12 (FAIL) = *12.84*

*Square-1: *56.98, 43.97, 46.88, 43.85, 58.90 = *49.27*

*FMC: 39* First sub-40 ever 



Spoiler



Scramble: U2 L' U' L' R2 B2 F L' B' L R U2 B L2 R' F' D' R2

Solution: (z2) F2 U L2 B2 D2 U B U B' U F U F2 U2 F B' U' B U' F' U F R U R' U R d' R U' R' (y') (x') U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2

Cross: (z2) F2 U L2 B2 D2 = 5

F2L: U B U B' U F U F2 U2 F B' U' B U' F' U F = 17

OLL: R U R' U R d' R U' R' (One move cancel off to PLL) = 9

PLL: (y') (x') U' R D2 R' U R D2 R2 = 8

= 39



Also, what is match the scramble?

EDIT: Found out by myself


----------



## Krag (Oct 22, 2011)

2x2x2: (7.26), 4.95, 5.46, (4.37), 4.49 = *4.97*
3x3x3: 19.39, 21.96, (15.84), 17.52, (23.06) = *19.62*
4x4x4: 1:49.22[OP], (1:51.03[OP]), 1:36.96, 1:38.91[OP], (1:33.20[O]) = * 1:41.67*
5x5x5: 3:16.06, (3:26.06), 3:16.27, 3:07.09, (2:51.55) = * 3:13.14*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:16.58*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *5:49.22*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, 33.00, DNF = *33.00*
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF, DNF, 5:37.76 = *5:37.76*
PyraMinx: (9.66), 12.13, (18.65), 17.12, 14.86 = *14.7*
FMC: *49*


Spoiler



SOLUTION: D' B L2 B2 U R' D2 R D2 F D F x2 F R' F' U B' R B R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U R L' Fw U F' U' B' U F U' B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U2 

D' B L2 B2 U (2X2X2)(5/5)
R' D2 R D2 F D F (2X2X3)(7/12)
x2 F R' F' U B' R B (EO)(7/19)
R' U2 R U2 R (F2L3)(5/24)
UR'U'RU'R'UR (F2L4)(8/32)
L' Fw U F' U' B' U F (OLL)(8/40)
U'BU'F2UB'U'F2U2 (PLL)(9/49)
I could not find anything good and time ran out so I just wrote this down.


----------



## irontwig (Oct 23, 2011)

FMC: 26 moves



Spoiler



F D2 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 B' D F2 D' B D' F D L' D R' D L' D' R D2 F' D

F D2 F U2 [2x2x2]
F' L2 [Pair-up] 
F' L2 D.F' [Pseudo 2x2x3+2 pairs]
F' D2 F D L' D2 L': D F' D [Leaving four corners]

Insert at dot: D' B' D F2 D' B D F2 (Five moves cancel)
Insert at colon: L D' R' D L' D' R D (Four moves cancel)

Way better than average insertions, so pretty lucky.


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Oct 23, 2011)

2x2: 2.80, 3.09, (5.12), (2.78), 3.13=3.00 lol
3x3: (10.95), 9.81, 10.15, 9.95, (8.99)=9.97
3x3OH:16.79, 16.84, 16.39, (14.81), (19.82)=16.68


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 23, 2011)

3x3: (7.81), 9.84, 9.77, 8.13, (DNF) = 9.25
5x5: (1:35.97), (1:25.43), 1:29.47, 1:29.90, 1:28.77 = 1:29.38
4x4: (44.27), 47.61, 53.41, 46.40, (55.96) = 49.14
6x6: 3:12.41, (DNF), 2:57.65, 3:14.83, (2:55.66) = 3:08.30 OLL parity on all solves.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 23, 2011)

irontwig said:


> FMC: 26 moves



Isn't it nice when insertions work out so well 

I feel so stupid right now for missing that obvious pair after that initial 2x2x2...


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Oct 23, 2011)

2x2:3.42, (3.09), 4.27, (5.33), 3.57=3.75
Pyraminx:


----------



## nekosensei (Oct 23, 2011)

2x2x2 : 12.86, 7.99, 10.28, 22.95, 11.35
3x3x3 : 19.91, 18.18, 17.42, 19.84, 19.92
4x4x4 : 2:27.65, 1:56.17, 1:59.32, 1:31.79, 2:09.03
5x5x5 : 9:09.73, 8:27.95, 6:19.31, 5:02.47, 6:09.59
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF, 3:34.58, DNF
3x3x3 One Handed : 48.26, 52.32, 45.70, 47.81, 1:20.15
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:24.97, 1:12.91, 1:16.66, 1:17.34, 1:50.89
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 3:37.23
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 10:01.91


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 23, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.74 4.34 (3.54) 4.35 (4.89) => 4.14

*3x3:* 12.35 (11.12) (15.02) 12.47 12.81 => 12.54

*4x4:* 51.38 (49.84) 53.90 (58.09) 50.11 => 51.80

*5x5:* (1:52.03) 1:57.94 1:56.33 (2:04.21) 2:00.19 => 1:58.15

*7x7:* 6:58.90, (8:41.90), (6:43.49), 7:15.11, 6:49.85 => 7:01.29
Comment: So close. 

*2x2 BLD:* 10.59 7.57 DNF => 7.57

*3x3 BLD:* 4:01.06 3:27.58 4:43.43 => 3:27.58

*3x3 Multi BLD:* 0/2 = DNF, 10:54.10
Comment: First ever multi attempt. Too bad there were 5 twisted corners on the first cube. 

*3x3 OH:* 26.61 (35.50) (26.06) 28.35 28.90 => 27.95

*3x3 MTS:* (1:07.05) 1:16.22 (1:17.17) 1:11.60 1:09.31 => 1:12.38

*2-4 Relay:* 1:08.59

*2-5 Relay:* 3:05.21

*Magic:* 1.24 (1.18) 1.27 (1.95) 1.20 => 1.24

*Master Magic:* 2.67 2.69 (2.55) (4.36) 2.70 => 2.69

*Clock:* (13.25) (12.25) 12.65 12.84 12.52 => 12.67

*Pyraminx:* (5.52) (DNF) 6.05 6.42 5.57 => 6.01

*Megaminx:* 1:55.54 1:56.71 (2:04.03) (1:52.36) 2:00.84 => 1:57.70

*Square-1:* 27.91 (37.91) (27.33) 32.54 29.24 => 29.90

*3x3 FM:* 45


Spoiler



z2 y' R U2 R D2 y U L F2 L' R'
y R U' R' U2 y' R U *R'*
*R'* U2 R L' U2 L
y U' R U R' y' U R' U' R
L' B' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L B L U'


----------



## Selkie (Oct 23, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.08, 8.63, 6.10, 8.66, 5.41 = *7.27*
*3x3: * 19.37, 19.98, 24.22, 19.47, 19.98 = *19.81*
*4x4:* 1:25.94, 1:32.27, 1:26.52, 1:36.38, 1:45.69 = *1:31.72*
_comment:_ Started reasonably but disappointed to be sub 1:30
*5x5:* 3:10.89, 3:00.61, 3:23.82, 3:11.51, 3:00.06 = *3:07.67*
_comment:_ pb average by over 8 seconds, beating the warmup for this set in the 5x5 race thread. Nice to see some 5x5 improvement.
*6x6:* 7:27.64, 5:44.56, 6:17.01, 6:52.20, 6:12.55 = *6:27.26*
_comment:_ PB single was 1st sub 6m solve
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: * *2:17.32*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:48.02*
*3x3 One Handed:* 47.41, 43.31, 52.71, 45.49, 51.28 = *48.06*
*Clock:* 15.34, 18.86, 19.95, 18.35, 17.61 = *18.27*
*Magic:* 2.38, 2.47, 4.31, 2.58, 3.19 = *2.75*
*Master Magic:* 5.19, 5.28, 5.22, 5.80, 5.51 = *5.34*
*Megaminx:* 4:07.71, 4:58.84, 4:33.87, 4:25.68, 4:55.20, 4:54.35 = *4:42.28*
*Square 1:* 1:43.67, 1:13.80, 1:28.49, 1:04.90, 1:25.95 = *1:22.74*


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 23, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.95, 2.39, 2.66, 6.12, 2.78 = *2.80*
*3x3:* 12.38, 12.47, 12.60, 12.44, 12.73 = * 12.50 *
* 4x4:* 49.17, 48.02, 53.16, 49.42, 48.32 = * 48.97 *


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 24, 2011)

4x4: 1:00.68, 1:02.56, 59.41, 57.34, 59.90
Still not sub 1


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 24, 2011)

^ That's a 59.99 Average.


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Oct 24, 2011)

*2x2:*2.85,5.00,4.13,3.02,7.51 = *4.05*
*3x3:*12.75,DNF,11.56,11.00,DNF = *DNF*
*4x4:*47.17,48.41,47.41,43.51,46.68 = *47.08*
*5x5:*1:35.75,1:37.60,1:20.88,1:34.48,1:36.69 = *1:35.64*
*OH:*14.91,15.61,19.56,19.65,17.83 = *17.66*
*Magic:*0.91,1.13,0.93,0.88,0.94 = *0.92*
*Clock:*DNF,15.28,15.08,16.08,14.83 = *15.48*
*Megaminx:*1:25.86,1:26.66,1:35.65,1:36.84,1:19.81 = *1:29.39*
*Pyraminx:*5.18,14.19,8.63,9.06,7.55 = *8.41*


----------



## mycube (Oct 24, 2011)

2x2x2: 3.94 (2.06) 2.65 (4.83) 3.86 = 3.48
3x3x3: (12.97) 15.46 13.36 (15.71) 13.84 = 14.22
4x4x4: (1:25.00) 1:21.38 1:24.83 1:19.18 (1:15.25) = 1:21.80
5x5x5: (2:42.94) 2:40.68 2:33.18 (2:25.96) 2:34.96 = 2:36.27
6x6x6: 4:50.18 4:54.53 4:45.56 (5:01.28) (4:44.71) = 4:50.09
7x7x7: 7:03.16 (7:53.56) 7:17.28 (6:49.58) 7:26.86 = 7:15.77
3x3x3 One-Handed: (29.78) 27.09 27.59 29.75 (25.47) = 28.14
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:51.09
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:39.02
Megaminx: 3:03.40 (3:13.84) (2:13.55) 2:54.94 2:51.21 = 2:56.52
Pyraminx: 12.69 11.03 14.61 (14.78) (8.59) = 12.78


----------



## rona3 (Oct 24, 2011)

*2x2: *(6.73), 6.98, 8.65, (11.53+), 8.56= *8.07*
*3x3: *26.28, 24.51, 23.05, (32.42), (22.59)= *24.62* :tu
*4x4: *2:19.30, (2:02.48), 2:09.68, 2:06.29, (2:19.98)=* 2:11.76*
*5x5:* (3:18.83), 3:21.04, 3:27.90, 3:49.75, (4:05.00)=*3:32.90 :tu
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4: 3:21.84
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5: 5:45.82*  (PB) 
*OH: *(1:29.28), 1:17.70, 1:18.31, (1:02.11), 1:05.54= *1:13.85 :fp
Pyraminx: *17.66, (22.89), (13.09), 22.78, 14.96= *18.47*


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 25, 2011)

2x2: 2.38, 2.15, 2.11, (1.90), (3.34) = 2.21
3x3: 9.78, (10.76), 9.78, (9.03), 9.31 = 9.62
4x4: 41.81, 43.66, (40.90), (44.92), 44.02 = 43.16
5x5: (1:17.07), (1:24.31), 1:20.07, 1:17.95, 1:19.74 = 1:19.25
3x3 OH: 14.22, 14.30, (12.93), (16.02), 13.52 = 14.01
2x2 BLD: 24.88, 12.16, DNF = 12.16
3x3 BLD: 2:03.91, 2:03.67, DNF = 2:03.67
Pyraminx: (7.61), 8.04, 7.77, (9.02), 8.90 = 8.24
square-1: 31.03, (22.09), (37.39), 27.54, 28.71 = 29.09
megaminx: (1:37.97), (1:55.54), 1:42.19, 1:46.51, 1:38.85 = 1:42.52
2-3-4 relay: 1:01.66
2-3-4-5 relay: 2:15.12
3x3 match the scramble: 51.82, (47.02), (58.34), 49.40, 54.36 = 51.86


----------



## Edward_Lin (Oct 25, 2011)

2x2: 2.69, 2.74, (2.43), 3.11, (3.15) = 2.85


----------



## okayama (Oct 25, 2011)

Restarted big cube BLDs.

*3x3x3*: 21.70, 20.32, 19.65, (18.23), (24.03) = 20.55

*5x5x5*: 2:56.79, (2:33.41), 2:44.95, 2:57.31, (3:02.68) = 2:53.02

*7x7x7*: (8:00.96), 7:19.01, (6:40.67), 7:05.86, 7:48.70 = 7:24.52
1st: POP, 3rd: PB!

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:31.80, 2:03.64, DNF [3:13.74] = 2:03.64

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 14:50.59, DNS, DNS = 14:50.59

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [29:11.71], 24:30.56, DNSy = 24:30.56
1st: D face was rotated 90 degrees. Maybe miss of undoing setup when solving X-centers. Memo was fast, less than 15 min.
2nd: Great new PB!!! memo: 13 min or so, fast.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 L' U' L' R2 B2 F L' B' L R U2 B L2 R' F' D' R2
Solution: B' R B R D2 L' D' L' D' L2 D2 L2 D F' D F D2 F L F' L2 U B' D R' U' R D' R' U

30 min backup solution.

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: R' B' R' B

2x2x3 block: R B U'
Orient edges: L2 F L' F' D2 F' D' F
All but 3 corners: D' L2 D2 L2 D L D L D2
Correction: R' B' R' B

Insert at the beginning: U' R D R' U R D' R'

There are some nice starts to be investigated.
Firstly I found:

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: R'

2x2x3 block: B' R2 L2 U D' F' R F
Orient edges: L' D L

It seemed nice, but I couldn't find a good continuation in time.
R D' R' B2 D' B D B' can finish F2L, but I don't know the LL.

Just before the end of time, I found a shorter skeleton:

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: U' R' B' R' L2 B

2x2x3 block: R
More square: D B2 D R' B2 R
All but 3 corners: D B D' B' D F' D B D' F
Correction: U' R' B' R' L2 B

but there was no time left to search a good insertion.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 25, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 52.15, DNF(1:01.01), 52.30 = 52.15
Started memo in the wrong orientation on the 3rd attempt. Could've been about 5s faster probably.

3x3: 9.60, 9.52, 12.95, 11.28, 11.03 = 10.64

3x3 OH: 18.75, 31.78, 23.11, 22.95, 22.04 = 22.70
Just doing this cos I have a 3x3 with me >_>


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2011)

I see irontwig did better than me already this week, but this is still one of my two or three best attempts ever, so I have to report it early.

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *28 moves*


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 L' U' L' R2 B2 F L' B' L R U2 B L2 R' F' D' R2
Solution: F D2 F U2 D' F' U' F2 U L2 D R F' R' B R F2 R' B' F2 R F2 R' L D' L' D F2

2x2x2: F D2 F U2
2x2x3: D' F' U' F2 U L2
3x cross: D R F R' . F2 R F2 R'
all but 3 corners: L D' L' D F2
insert at .: R F2 R' B R F2 R' B'
F R' R F2 become F' before insertion.

Comment: I noticed that after the 3x cross, it looked promising to complete the skeleton, but I didn't see the solution until I tried switching to inverse; then it became obvious. This solution was really fun because it felt like the type of solution the actual fewest moves experts come up with (even if for me, it was mostly just good luck).


----------



## irontwig (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey, Mike we all try to get lucky.  Lets see what Guus and Mirek can do this week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Hey, Mike we all try to get lucky.  Lets see what Guus and Mirek can do this week.


 
True; the difference is that you guys get "lucky" at least every other week, whereas I do about once every 6 months.  But hey, it's still great fun when I finally get a good one!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 25, 2011)

5x5 : 1:26.82, 1:36.01, 1:47.44, 1:48.81, 1:41.23 = 1:41.56
Good, pop, pop, pop, pop 

3x3 : 11.11, 11.50, 10.12, 8.43, 10.24 = 10.49
It ended up being okay, could have been faster though.

2x2 : 3.55, 4.02, 4.79, 3.72, 3.76 = 3.84

3x3 OH : 23.87, 22.94, 18.29, 17.85, 15.10 = 19.69

4x4 : 47.78[OP], 43.56[OP], 48.42, 36.24, 41.66[P] = 44.33

3x3 BLD : DNF(1:33.82), DNF(1:44.20), DNF(1:43.71) = DNF
3 DNF safety solves xD


----------



## guusrs (Oct 25, 2011)

FMC: 26



Spoiler



scramble: U2 L' U' L' R2 B2 F L' B' L R U2 B L2 R' F' D' R2

solve: B' R L' B D L D' B2 L2 B2 L R B D2 B' U B' R'. F2 U' B U F2 U' B' U (26)
normal scramble: B' makes a nice extra pair with ok edge orientation
so I tried inverse scramble with pre-move [ B] 
first block: R B U' 
decided to add another pre-move [R'] (before *)
then 2x2x3 block: R B U' B D2 B' R' (7+2)
all but 3 corners: L' B2 L2 B2 D L' D' B' L (16+2)
pre-move correction: R' B (18)
at the beginning insert commutator [U' B U ,F2] (26)
*


*

Found this in the last 10 minutes, with a 30-move backup solution. 
poor no-cancellation-insertion done in 3 minutes or so but I still think its optimal.

@Mike: congratz, it's definitely an expert solution and with that NISSy technique I was proud of you!

Gus*


----------



## Alan Chang (Oct 25, 2011)

*3x3:* 19.67, 14.96, 18.01, 18.36, 18.08 = 18.15


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 26, 2011)

*3x3:* 25.20, (25.21), 23.32, 20.91, (19.31)= 23.14
*Magic:* 1.37, 1.39, (1.41), 1.32, (1.31)= 1.36
*OH:* (38.13), (45.56), 38.31, 41.82, 44.49= 41.54

Ehh :/


----------



## Attila (Oct 27, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves


Spoiler



B2R2F2R2F’RL2BF’U’D2B’F2R2L’D2U2RBL2BU2RBF’LF2RLD2U2
inverse scramble with premoves R2B2
U2D2L’R’F2L’FB’R’U2 all corners - 2 moves, and 5 edges,
B’L2B’R’U2D2L more an edge,
R2F2BD2UFB’L2R’FR2F2 L6E.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 6.94, 10.34, 7.19, 8.40, 9.63 = *8.41*
*3x3x3:* 21.90, 21.81, 20.83, 20.38, 22.25 = *21.51*
*4x4x4:* 1:36.43 [OP], 1:25.43 [P], 1:31.93 [P], 1:43.03 [OP], 1:42.59 [OP] = *1:36.98*
*5x5x5:* 2:38.68, 2:32.43, 2:37.70, 2:39.63, 2:36.49 = *2:37.62*
*6x6x6:* 5:11.88, 5:32.05 [O], 4:37.97, 5:32.75 [OP], 5:05.69 [OP] = *5:16.54*
*7x7x7:* 7:35.56, 7:08.72, 7:37.93, 7:14.47, 7:20.63 = *7:23.55*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 23.43, 19.94, 35.69 = *19.94*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:41.50, 1:26.44, 1:18.09 = *1:18.09*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:34.68 [5:06], 6:53.01 [3:36], 7:12.74 [3:39] = *6:53.01*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 13:36.11 [7:04], 13:16.88 [7:01], DNF [20:54.94, 11:44, 2C 2E 3+] = *13:16.88*
Comment: I couldn’t seem to hold memorization on the third one. Mismemorized the central edges; I don’t know what happened on the + centers.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [33:47.91, 15:24, 3iW]
Comment: I don’t know what went wrong with the three wings.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [1:04:51.09, 24:33, 3O 5iW]
Comment: I originally executed the first location of the first orbit of obliques with the second orbit’s memo (the memos were very similar). Then when I got to the second orbit, I probably spent 10 minutes trying to recall it and couldn’t, then finally realized it was because I had used it for the first orbit. So I actually undid the entire batch of obliques so far and redid them correctly, which is why this took so horribly long. Not a bad result considering, I guess.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *5/6 = 4 points, 24:58.01* [17:16]
Comment: Not enough time to do a big one. Fifth cube was off by 4 corners twisted and 3 edges cycled; I have no idea what went wrong – when I reapplied the scramble and stepped through it again, it came out solved. I always hate when that happens!
*3x3x3 OH:* 43.77, 40.21, 49.03, 46.58, 42.55 = *44.30*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:10.31, 2:09.40, 1:36.19, 1:54.27, 1:52.16 = *1:58.61*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:19.34, 2:33.68, 1:38.21, 1:18.94, 1:21.25 = *1:26.27*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *28 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.
*2-4 relay:* *2:12.03* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *4:39.94* [P]
*Magic:* 8.59, 8.78, 8.78, 8.33, 10.34 = *8:72*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.15, 4.21, 3.50, 3.33, 4.94 = *3.95*
*Clock:* DNF [2:23.66, 0:24], 16.88, 18.63, 16.34, 15.69 = *17.28*
Comment: For BLD solve, one corner was off by one click. 
*MegaMinx:* 33:39.88 [17:30], 3:02.24, 2:59.54, 2:38.72, 2:51.97 = *2:57.92*
Comment: BLD solve was slow due to slow memo and big recall delays, but at least it was successful!
*Pyraminx:* 1:27.91, 13.83, 13.03, 17.71, 14.44 = *15.33*
*Square-1:* 6:34.77 [3:33, case AH], 40.83, 34.58, 44.16 [P], 29.50 = *39.86*
*Skewb:* 3:36.16 [2:22], 25.06, 16.31, 14.16, 21.58 = *20.98*


----------



## Kian (Oct 27, 2011)

5x5- 1:55.25, 2:02.94, 1:49.78, 1:51.40, 1:51.80 = 1:52.82
OH- 23.81, 30.72, 26.11, 23.56, 23.96 = 24.63
3x3- 13.83, 16.30, 15.03, 15.38, 12.46 = 14.75
2x2- 4.68, 5.22, 7.05, 3.77, 5.77 = 5.22
Pyraminx- 9.96, 10.97, 7.41, 11.33, 11.83 = 10.75
Clock- 16.00, 20.27, 18.27, 19.94, 14.81 = 18.07
4x4- 54.71, 1:02.53, 1:07.93, 1:01.03, 56.40 = 59.99
2-4 Relay- 1:22.66
2-5 Relay- 3:36.81
3 BLD- DNF,


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Lately I've only been cubing for weekly comps. I haven't been getting much points over the last few weeks, so I decided to participate in some extra events.

*2x2:* (5.12), (9.25), 5.84, 7.18, 5.56 = *6.19*
*3x3:* 14.22, 14.98, (15.03), 13.51, (12.78) = *14.24*
*4x4:* 1:08.47, 1:00.42, 1:09.62, (56.92), (1:13.68) = *1:06.17*
*5x5:* 2:19.41, 2:25.77, (2:35.94), 2:15.16, (DNS) = *2:20.11*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:25.28*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:43.38*
*3x3 OH:* 27.87, 33.50, (36.23), 28.66, (25.68) = *30.01*
*Pyraminx:* (8.40), 8.66, 11.97, (12.82), 8.99 = *9.87*
*Clock:* (13.95), 15.08, (58.62), 17.86, 17.20 = *16.71*
*MTS:* 2:03.43, 1:45.49, 1:40.14, (6:12.91), (1:26.99) = *1:49.69*
_Comment: Done with BLD execution method._

*FMC* = *46*


Spoiler



2x2x2 block: * B' L2 R2 U
2x2x3 block: R L B2 L2 D L D2 B' D2 B D
F2l-1: B R2 B' D' R D
Orient+permute edges: B' R B' R' B U' B2 U B'
Insert [B', D F2 D'] at *
Last 3 corners [B2, D' F D] = 46 moves STM
_
Comment: The insertion didn't cancel any moves, it only turned the corner cycle into an 8-mover._



*2x2 BLD:* 18.41, 13.29, 17.34 = *13.29* 
Comment: Ugh, started memorising the second solve in the wrong orientation.
*3x3 BLD:* 45.61, 37.52, DNF = *37.52*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 9:41.67 = *9:41.67*
_Comment: DNF(7:43)[2 centers] and DNF(7:03.23)[3 corners]._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 21/25 (51:13.83)= *17 points*
_Comment: Really happy with the time, details here. _


----------



## Jakube (Oct 28, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (4.77), 6.04, 6.49, (6.90), 5.74 = *6.09*
*3x3x3:* (14.79), 19.63, 20.36, (22.54), 16.02 = *18.67*
_A pop on the 2nd solve._
*4x4x4:* (1:01.05), 1:24.54, 1:17.49, (1:32.75), 1:14.95 = *1:18.99*
_I hope my new Cube is coming soon._
*5x5x5:* 1:59.33, (1:51.54), 1:57.94, (2:09.06), 2:04.53 = *2:00.60*
_Damn it. Nearly sub 2, nevertheless PB. _
*6x6x6:* (4:00.98), 4:19.81, 4:15.92, (4:23.44), 4:19.68 = *4:18.47*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* DNF(39.74), 21.34, 33.04 = *21.34*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF(1:21.89), 1:29.92, 1:19.53 = *1:19.53*
_Bad _
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 5:18.10[2:05], 5:11.86[2:19], 4:59.24[2:16] = *4:59.24*
_3 successes, all very good _
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 9:52.59[4:11], 10:14.01[4:56.33], DNF(11.35.69)[4:40] = *9:52.59*
_Slow execution on the first on, could have been much faster. _
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 2/5 in 10:22.11[5:14]*
_Just wanted to do a very fast one. In the hurry I picked up 4th cube twise and didn´t solved the 5th at all. 1st off by 2 twisted corners._
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (29.27), 25.09, 28.38, 26.16, (23.59) = *26.54*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:40.70*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:43.49*
*PyraMinx:* 13.07, 10.94, 25.10, 13.86, 15.34 = *14.09*
*Square-1:* (49.68), 1:05.27, 1:11.30, (1:11.55), 1:04.66 = *1:07.08*
_on the 4th solve I did the Parity alg twice. _


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 28, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> *FMC* = *46*
> 
> Comment: The insertion didn't cancel any moves, it only turned the corner cycle into an 8-mover.



I found this a bit hard to understand until I actually checked

A more “std” way to put it could be
...
...
...
... Leaves 5 corners
[B2, D' F D] leaves 3 corners, cancel 1 move B’-B2
At * insert [B’, D F2 D'] no cancellations

Personally I like writing out the full commutator so possible cancellations at the end are better to see (for those who actually read through peoples results.)

Example: less experienced people may not see that this sequence [B2, D' F D] D’ F D L B2 actually cancels 6 moves.


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 28, 2011)

2x2: 3.34, (2.40), (5.52+), 3.91, 4.41= 3.89 fail ><


----------



## irontwig (Oct 28, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> *FMC* = *46*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I don't really understand how someone who is obviously fluent with comms can miss that just doing


Spoiler



B L' F2 L B' L' F2 
F D' F' U F D F' U'
L


 at the end will result in a 43 move total.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 28, 2011)

*2x2:* 21.49, 1:07.03, 18.41, 21.05, 19.20 
*3x3:* 45.49, 49.85, 38.31, 1:02.86, 48.46

*2x2BLD:* DNF [31.98, 10], 23.25 [ 11], 53.05 [ 27] = *23.25* too easy
*3x3BLD:* 2:00.05 [ 1:02], 1:28.12 [ 29], DNF [1:45.57, 50] = *1:28.12* one good
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:49.05, 4:17], DNF [8:13.20, 4:15], DNF [8:40.49, 4:45] = *DNF*
three real bad solves, one was a pop and one was disturbed in the subway and the last I slipped but still
*5x5BLD:* 13:08.80 [ 6:55], DNF [17:47.78, 10:11] = *13:08.80* real good, no time for the last solve
No time for big bld.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 28, 2011)

Schmidt 2011-43

2x2x2: (9.77), 8.72, 7.74, 8.13, (7.41) = *8.20*
3x3x3: (21.41), 27.97, (31.32), 26.58, 25.07 = *26.54*
4x4x4: 2:16.90[P], 2:27.22, (2:48.28[OP]), 2:43.30[O], (2:14.36[O]) = * 2:29.14*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *3:19.41[OP]*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 59.77, DNF, DNF = *59.77*
PyraMinx: 21.46, 26.51, 29.77, (20.97), (31.37) = *25.91*


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:40.79 1:10.40 1:24.06


----------



## Mirek (Oct 29, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Hey, Mike we all try to get lucky.  Lets see what Guus and Mirek can do this week.


 
Actually, I tried early in the week. It was late night and then I forgot to post it next day.
Here it is:
*FMC:* DNF

I was overtime when finishing in 27 moves.
D' U F D' B' F2 D F' R' B2 D B F' R F D U' R U F R' F' U' B U' B' U2 (27) 


Spoiler



2x2x3 block: D' U F D' B' F2 D F' R' B'
f2l: B' D B F' R F D (17) R
2 corners 2 edges: R' U' R U F R' F' U' B U' B' U2 (27)


So, congrats to irontwig!


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 29, 2011)

Victor
*2x2:* 10.43, 13.40, (10.39), 17.77, (25.03) = *13.87*
*3x3:* 28.87, (26.54), 31.38, 31.83, (36.86) = *30.69*
Yes! new PB avg; I feel a sub-30 coming in the near future...
*4x4:* (2:34.49), 2:17.18, 2:02.72, (1:45.25), 1:50.80 = *2:03.57*
*5x5:* 4:31.13, 3:57.77, 4:35.08, (4:44.00), (3:39.35) = *4:21.33*
*3x3 OH:* 1:42.92, 1:59.69, (1:33.06), 1:58.84, (2:17.33) = *1:53.82*
*3x3 Match:* (2:33.77), (1:50.55), 2:19.30, 2:22.47, 2:15.85 = *2:19.21*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 3:44.67*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: 6:56.78*
Wow, I did a really long 5x5 in that last relay, so I must have just killed the 4x4, possibly/probably a new record if I had done it single.


----------



## Hays (Oct 29, 2011)

6x6: 1:58.33, 2:05.11, 1:57.78, 2:10.75, 2:01.19 = 2:01.54
Meh. Too much O parity.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 29, 2011)

@Cubenovice and irontwig, I appreciate the pointers.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 29, 2011)

Mirek said:


> 2 corners 2 edges: R' U' R U F R' F' U' B U' B' U2 (27)


 
Anyway nice solve and LL-alg. Was that one in your memory?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 29, 2011)

2x2x2: (2.83) - 5.74 - (5.92) - 4.40 - 4.87 = 5.00
3x3x3: 17.54 - 16.05 - (17.74) - 16.91 - (11.53) = 16.83
4x4x4: (1:08.30) - 1:14.10 - (1:14.19) - 1:12.70 - 1:13.42 = 1:13.41
5x5x5: 1:58.86 - 1:57.45 - 1:58.77 - (1:59.41) - (1:57.08) = 1:58.36
6x6x6: 3:50.61 - 3:52.80 - (3:59.15) - (3:39.15) - 3:54.55 = 3:52.65
7x7x7: (6:15.07) - 6:14.32 - 6:12.13 - (6:06.84) - 6:14.54 = 6:13.66
3x3x3OH: (27.70) - 30.06 - (30.36) - 29.90 - 28.69 = 29.55
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (changing method)
MultiBLD: 0/2 in 17:45
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:41.80
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:36.49
Magic: (1.96) - (2.36) - 2.04 - 2.01 - 2.24 = 2.10
Master Magic: (5.24) - (4.92) - 5.17 - 5.12 - 5.22 = 5.17
Megaminx: (1:28.24) - 1:28.40 - (1:38.72) - 1:33.32 - 1:36.72 = 1:32.81
Pyraminx: (12.85) - (5.65) - 12.39 - 7.74 - 9.83 = 9.99
Square-1: (DNF) - 50.29 - 54.08 - (38.09) - 1:03.07 = 55.81
FMC: DNF


----------



## Mirek (Oct 30, 2011)

guusrs said:


> Anyway nice solve and LL-alg. Was that one in your memory?


 
Since you asked, I just looked it up at http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/c2e2.html where Jessica posted (in late 90's) my old collection of c2e2 algorithms and it is the inverse of CE1342. BTW, Is it time to convert them into U,R,D,L,B,F notation? It would be a lot of work because they are alphabetically ordered after having them in their minimal representation. 
Now, I remember only several of them and even this basic one I had to refresh by trial-and-error. I believe you know this one but look at others, you may find few more very useful.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 30, 2011)

Preliminary result. Very very tight this week, the first five in a span of 16 points!
Congratulations to Evan Liu (first win ), Simon & Zane

*2x2x2*(29)

 2.21 AnsonL
 2.80 cuber952
 2.83 SimonWestlund
 2.85 Edward_Lin
 3.01 asiahyoo1997
 3.33 mycube
 3.75 KryuzbanDmitry
 3.83 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3.89 CuberMan
 4.05 The Rubik Mai
 4.14 Evan Liu
 4.70 jla
 4.97 Krag
 5.00 MaeLSTRoM
 5.15 Kamil Fiedoruk
 5.22 Kian
 6.09 Jakube
 6.19 Zane_C
 7.27 Selkie
 7.41 tx789
 7.59 Yttrium
 7.91 aronpm
 8.06 rona3
 8.20 Schmidt
 8.25 Norbi
 8.41 Mike Hughey
 11.50 nekosensei
 13.87 vlarsen
 20.58 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(32)

 9.25 Yes, We Can!
 9.62 AnsonL
 9.74 SimonWestlund
 9.97 asiahyoo1997
 10.49 Hyprul 9-ty2
 10.64 amostay2004
 12.50 cuber952
 12.54 Evan Liu
 14.22 mycube
 14.24 Zane_C
 14.54 aronpm
 14.75 Kian
 16.83 MaeLSTRoM
 17.06 jla
 18.15 Alan Chang
 18.63 r_517
 18.67 Jakube
 19.31 nekosensei
 19.62 Krag
 19.81 Selkie
 20.56 okayama
 20.76 Norbi
 21.51 Mike Hughey
 23.14 Divineskulls
 23.51 Yttrium
 24.61 rona3
 26.54 Schmidt
 27.95 tx789
 30.69 vlarsen
 31.26 Kamil Fiedoruk
 47.93 MatsBergsten
 DNF The Rubik Mai
*4x4x4*(24)

 43.16 AnsonL
 44.33 Hyprul 9-ty2
 47.09 The Rubik Mai
 47.87 SimonWestlund
 48.97 cuber952
 49.14 Yes, We Can!
 51.80 Evan Liu
 53.86 tx789
 59.99 Kian
 1:00.00 ManasijV
 1:06.17 Zane_C
 1:13.41 MaeLSTRoM
 1:15.95 aronpm
 1:18.99 Jakube
 1:21.80 mycube
 1:31.72 Selkie
 1:36.98 Mike Hughey
 1:37.08 Yttrium
 1:41.70 Krag
 1:51.60 jla
 2:01.51 nekosensei
 2:03.57 vlarsen
 2:11.76 rona3
 2:29.14 Schmidt
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:19.25 AnsonL
 1:27.50 SimonWestlund
 1:29.38 Yes, We Can!
 1:35.64 The Rubik Mai
 1:41.56 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:52.82 Kian
 1:58.15 Evan Liu
 1:58.36 MaeLSTRoM
 2:00.60 Jakube
 2:27.04 Zane_C
 2:29.47 aronpm
 2:36.27 mycube
 2:37.62 Mike Hughey
 2:53.02 okayama
 3:01.05 Yttrium
 3:07.67 Selkie
 3:13.14 Krag
 3:32.90 rona3
 4:21.33 vlarsen
 6:58.95 nekosensei
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:01.54 Hays
 2:42.43 SimonWestlund
 3:08.30 Yes, We Can!
 3:52.65 MaeLSTRoM
 4:18.47 Jakube
 4:50.09 mycube
 5:16.54 Mike Hughey
 6:20.00 Yttrium
 6:27.25 Selkie
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:40.82 SimonWestlund
 6:13.66 MaeLSTRoM
 7:01.29 Evan Liu
 7:15.77 mycube
 7:23.55 Mike Hughey
 7:24.52 okayama
10:27.35 Yttrium
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 14.01 AnsonL
 16.67 asiahyoo1997
 17.67 The Rubik Mai
 19.68 SimonWestlund
 19.69 Hyprul 9-ty2
 22.70 amostay2004
 24.63 Kian
 26.54 Jakube
 27.95 Evan Liu
 28.14 mycube
 29.55 MaeLSTRoM
 30.01 Zane_C
 31.89 aronpm
 38.60 jla
 38.69 r_517
 41.54 Divineskulls
 44.30 Mike Hughey
 47.68 Yttrium
 48.06 Selkie
 49.46 nekosensei
 49.49 Norbi
 1:13.85 rona3
 1:53.82 vlarsen
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:58.61 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 6.91 SimonWestlund
 7.48 aronpm
 7.57 Evan Liu
 12.16 AnsonL
 13.29 Zane_C
 19.94 Mike Hughey
 21.34 Jakube
 21.97 Norbi
 23.25 MatsBergsten
 31.00 Yttrium
 33.00 Krag
 59.77 Schmidt
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 33.16 aronpm
 37.52 Zane_C
 52.15 amostay2004
 1:10.40 cmhardw
 1:18.09 Mike Hughey
 1:19.53 Jakube
 1:28.12 MatsBergsten
 1:29.58 Norbi
 2:03.64 okayama
 2:03.67 AnsonL
 3:16.96 Yttrium
 3:27.58 Evan Liu
 3:34.58 nekosensei
 5:37.76 Krag
12:07.00 Kian
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:18.48 aronpm
 4:59.24 Jakube
 6:53.01 Mike Hughey
14:50.59 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Yttrium
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 9:41.67 Zane_C
 9:52.59 Jakube
13:08.80 MatsBergsten
13:16.88 Mike Hughey
24:30.56 okayama
 DNF aronpm
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

21/25 (51:13)  Zane_C
14/16 (33:13)  aronpm
5/6 (24:58)  Mike Hughey
2/2 ( 7:38)  Yttrium
1/2 ( 8:25)  Norbi
2/5 (10:22)  Jakube
0/2 (10:54)  Evan Liu
0/2 (17:45)  MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 51.86 AnsonL
 1:12.38 Evan Liu
 1:19.66 nekosensei
 1:26.27 Mike Hughey
 1:49.69 Zane_C
 2:19.21 vlarsen
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 51.70 SimonWestlund
 1:01.66 AnsonL
 1:08.59 Evan Liu
 1:22.66 Kian
 1:25.28 Zane_C
 1:40.70 Jakube
 1:41.80 MaeLSTRoM
 1:51.09 mycube
 2:12.03 Mike Hughey
 2:16.58 Krag
 2:17.32 Selkie
 2:33.19 Yttrium
 3:19.41 Schmidt
 3:21.84 rona3
 3:37.23 nekosensei
 3:44.67 vlarsen
 DNF jla
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(16)

 2:15.12 AnsonL
 2:34.93 SimonWestlund
 3:05.21 Evan Liu
 3:36.49 MaeLSTRoM
 3:36.81 Kian
 3:43.38 Zane_C
 3:43.49 Jakube
 4:39.02 mycube
 4:39.94 Mike Hughey
 5:02.81 Yttrium
 5:45.82 rona3
 5:48.02 Selkie
 5:49.22 Krag
 6:56.78 vlarsen
 8:42.75 jla
10:01.91 nekosensei
*Magic*(8)

 0.93 The Rubik Mai
 1.24 Evan Liu
 1.36 Divineskulls
 1.87 Norbi
 2.10 MaeLSTRoM
 2.51 jla
 2.75 Selkie
 8.72 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.69 Evan Liu
 2.70 Kamil Fiedoruk
 3.95 Mike Hughey
 5.17 MaeLSTRoM
 5.34 Selkie
*Skewb*(1)

 20.98 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(9)

 7.37 r_517
 10.00 SimonWestlund
 12.67 Evan Liu
 15.48 The Rubik Mai
 16.71 Zane_C
 17.28 Mike Hughey
 18.07 Kian
 18.27 Selkie
 18.50 Yttrium
*Pyraminx*(16)

 5.51 SimonWestlund
 6.01 Evan Liu
 7.68 Kamil Fiedoruk
 8.24 AnsonL
 8.41 The Rubik Mai
 9.87 Zane_C
 9.99 MaeLSTRoM
 10.75 Kian
 11.58 tx789
 12.78 mycube
 12.84 jla
 14.09 Jakube
 14.70 Krag
 15.33 Mike Hughey
 18.47 rona3
 25.91 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(9)

 49.58 SimonWestlund
 1:29.39 The Rubik Mai
 1:32.81 MaeLSTRoM
 1:42.52 AnsonL
 1:57.70 Evan Liu
 2:29.38 jla
 2:56.52 mycube
 2:57.92 Mike Hughey
 4:38.25 Selkie
*Square-1*(8)

 18.36 SimonWestlund
 29.09 AnsonL
 29.90 Evan Liu
 39.86 Mike Hughey
 49.28 jla
 55.81 MaeLSTRoM
 1:07.08 Jakube
 1:22.75 Selkie
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

26 guusrs
26 irontwig
28 Mike Hughey
30 okayama
31 Attila
33 Cubenovice
39 jla
45 Evan Liu
46 Zane_C
49 Krag
DNF  MaeLSTRoM

*Contest results*

271 Evan Liu
269 SimonWestlund
267 Zane_C
260 Mike Hughey
254 AnsonL
214 MaeLSTRoM
206 Jakube
174 aronpm
160 mycube
156 Kian
142 The Rubik Mai
132 Hyprul 9-ty2
130 Yttrium
116 jla
105 Krag
104 Selkie
94 Yes, We Can!
89 okayama
85 asiahyoo1997
83 cuber952
72 nekosensei
72 amostay2004
69 Norbi
58 rona3
53 MatsBergsten
51 tx789
45 vlarsen
44 r_517
44 Kamil Fiedoruk
37 Schmidt
31 Divineskulls
28 Edward_Lin
25 KryuzbanDmitry
23 CuberMan
21 irontwig
21 guusrs
21 Alan Chang
19 ManasijV
19 cmhardw
17 Attila
16 Cubenovice
15 Hays


----------



## mycube (Oct 30, 2011)

**** -.- forgot to update my results so there are some missing in the results..


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 31, 2011)

mycube said:


> **** -.- forgot to update my results so there are some missing in the results..


 
OK, fixed it now. But perhaps you edited away one of your solves in 2x2, there are only four results?


----------



## marcobelotti (Oct 31, 2011)

i'll start doing this......first time ever...


----------



## mycube (Oct 31, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, fixed it now. But perhaps you edited away one of your solves in 2x2, there are only four results?


 
yeah you´re right. don´t know why this happend.. i added the missing result.
but anyway thanks for editing


----------

